# Barineaux Park?



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

I think I'm spelling it right....does anyone still go here to fish or just hang out?....I went there years ago and some guy started shooting and we left and I have never been back...I'm not sure what that was about....I use to come in from 112 in alabama on some old dirt rd.


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

*BARRINEAU Park *is not open to the public anymore. It has always been private property. After the main caretaker/owner died a few years back the family took over the whole operation of cattle and farming along with stewardship of all the lands. They shut down the river access and got the law involved. It took awhile but no one has been there for a few years now. It's a shame that was the prettiest place on the river a far as access goes. During the week it was great. Weekends and holidays it was filled with bottom sucking scum and that's what eventually ruined the whole thing. Trash dumping sever drunkenness and drugs killed it for all. Go there now and risk a trip to the jailhouse. Dadgum shame.


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

I think at one time there was a lady that was killed and disposed of there...It was a gruesome murder and they found her scattered all over in bags.....I guess its better that they did close it.....Maybe one day they can reopen it with some security in the area.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

The dirt road you speak of is Duck road. The bridge was closed for a while when I moved down here but in the past year or so it has been reopened. I've heard of some people going fishin down there recently with some prety good luck (not sure if they were suposed to be there or not but they were). Most of the trash you speak of stays at the pipes a few miles down river. But I know what you mean it pisses me off when I moved down here a small group of us would chill at a sand bar a mile or two south. But then some dirt neck trash found it and turned it into a hell hole. They closed it down and if you get caught with a truck or fire on the sand bar now you get a prety good fine and maybe some jailtime. Don't get me wrong I'm a bit country my self but the old man beat some respect into me when I was younger, when someting is goin good treat it right. IE sandbar


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Yep...alotof the places I grew up swimming at like styx river on county rd 87 in Elsanor, styx river bridge at wilcox exit, cc bridge just off of highway 90 in seminole, pirates cove on south 95....All closed up at the places that use to be public...pirates cove might still have an area to pay to swim..ntsure....It seems that alot of the fun places are off limits now.

Theres use to be a few places on 87 south to stop and bream fish that are off limits now to.


----------

